# Jimmy Bob and the talking family dog



## jokensmoken (Oct 19, 2019)

So when Jimmy Bob graduated high school he said "Paw, I'm a fixen to go ta college. 
Well paw wasnt a wealthy man but he'd been working hard and saving money and praying this day might come.
SO...off to college Jimmy Bob went.
About half way through his first semester Jimmy Bob realised he had squandered all the pocket money his paw had sent with him and was trying to figure out how to get more money when he had a brilliant idea. 
He calls home and says "Paw y'all ain't gonna believe the wonders of higher learnen.  They gots this class here that'll teach a dawg to talk. 
Paw says "naw, yer pulling my leg" 
Jimmy bob convinces his paw that was the gosh darn truth and convinced him to send the family dawg down with $1000.00 and he'd get ole blue in the program and prove it.
A few days later a letter with the money shows up with ole blue following shortly after.
A few weeks later Jimmy Bob realizes that $1000.00 wont last to the end of the semester and comes up with another plan. He phones paw again and says "Man paw ole blue took ta talken like a duck to water...I caint shut him up.
He did so good they wanna put him a different program and learn him ta read too...jus think paw, for $2500 more we could have a prize winner readen tawken dog at the county fair next year"
Jimmy Bob's paw got all excited and sent the money straight away.
When the semester ended Jimmy Bob realizes he's got a whole different problem; when he gets home paw is gonna expect ole blue to be readen and tawken up a storm so he gives ole blue away to a lonely kindly elderly lady who lived just up the street from the room he was renting.
A few days later when Jimmy Bob gets home for break his paw is right there at the bus station waiting for Jimmy Bob and his readen tawken dawg ole blue.
Jimmy Bob gets off the bus and seed paw is looking all around for the dog and then looks at Jimmy Bob andvsays "boy, wheres my talken dog ole blue at?"
Jimmy Bob say "paw, I gots some bad news...yesserday ole blue was kicked all back in the chair readen the mornin paper like hesa been doin since he learnt when he turns to me an says 'hey Jimmy Bob you thinking yer paw is still fooling roun wit that cute lil redhead PeggySue down there offen Oak Street?"
Paw turns white as a ghost, slaps his forehead and says "wheres that daggum dawg at...we caint let em talk to yer maw...it'll be the end o us both...
Jimmy Bob says "dont worry paw, I shot that blabben dawg deader n a possum right there in his chair.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 20, 2019)

Hadn't heard that one before.


----------

